
Show HN: React-socket - mesteche
https://github.com/mesteche/react-socket
======
grzm
It looks like this is your own project. It would likely be better posted as a
"Show HN" if it meets the guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
mesteche
Thanks, I wasn't aware of that.

------
mesteche
Hi, I created a helper for those who want to use websocket with react. The
goal was to facilitate usage of websockets with react and redux, but redux is
not required. Tell me what you think.

------
fleetfox
It's "redux inspired" but doesn't actually integerate with redux?

~~~
mesteche
Yes...and no. It should work well with redux and react-redux, there is an
example in the README to use react-redux's connect to dispatch an action when
a message is received from the server. On the other hand, I didn't want redux
or react-redux to be dependencies. So it can also be used without redux.

